# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  > [مساعدة] لطالبات ثانوي ارجو الدخول

## سارة22

سلام

اريد مساعدة 

انا ابحث عن مدارس ثانويه بالقطيف

ارجو ان تفيدوني بمعلومات عن مدرسة

من حيث الموقع

نظام المدرسة

والمعلمات وطالبات والمديرة


انا سمعت ان مدرسة الثانوية الرابعة ان البنات شايفين حالهم وهذا مضايقني

----------


## سارة22

اريد معلومات عن مدرسة الثانوية الثانية بالقطيف اللي عند اسواق المزرعه

جنب بنك الرياض

من حيث البس ,مريول,العباية ..كتف او راس../الجزمه وكل شي

عن تعامل الادارة 

وتعامل الطالبات

ومدرسه زحمه او عدد الطالبات قليل

وشكرا

----------


## سارة22

سلام
اريد مساعدة
انا ابحث عن مدارس ثانوية
بالقطيف
ارجو ان تفيدوني بمعلومات عند مدارس
من حيث الموقع
نظام المدرسة
البس/مريول /العباية..كتف او راس /الجزمة وكل شي
قوانين مدرسة
ومعلمات وطالبات والمديرة
انا سمعت ان مدرسة الثانوية الرابعة ان البنات شايفين حالهم وهذا مضايقني

----------


## روائع القصص

انتي حددي لينا موقع اقامتش 

وانشاء الله نقدر نفيدش

----------


## سارة22

انا ساكنة على كرنيش القطيف

في مجيدية

----------


## سارة22

اريد معلومات عن مدرسة الثانوية الثانية بالقطيف اللي عند اسواق المزرع
جنب بنك الرياض
من حيث البس/مريول /العباية..كتف او راس /الجزمة وكل شي
عن تعامل الطالبات
ومدرسة زحمه او عدد الطالبات قليل
وشكرا

----------


## روائع القصص

للاسف ما اقدر افيدش 

لاني توقعت انش من بنات تااروت

والله يعينش يارب

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خيتي .. الكريمة ..

اتوقع ان نظام المدارسة ..

في المتوسط وفور الانتهاء من الكفاءة ..

المدرسة تلقائية ترسل الملفات للاقرب مدرسة ثانوية في الحي نفسه ..

لدى سوف يتم دمج مواضيعك .. وضعها في نفس موضوع ..

ويكون في منتدى الطلاب ..

دمتي بكل خير وبالتوفيق ..

----------


## سارة22

انا مدرستي متوسط في محدود نقلوني تلقائيا للي جنبها

وانا ابي اي مدرسة اروح ليها غير اللي في محدد 
حتى لو بعيدة

ارجو ان تفيدوني

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

وانا بعد مشكلتي مثلك ادور مدرسه للحين 

ومو عارفه وين اروح 

الله يعين الجميع ويعينا على هالسنه 

وللاسف ما اقدر افيدش 

تح ــــــــــــــــياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المدرسه السادسه بتركيا 
الكل بيمدخها وهي صغيره يعني شي طبيعي عدد طالباتها قليل
بس اظن انهم ما ياخذوا الا اهل التركيا
الرابعه اني دخلتها كمبنى كشخه وطالباتها حركات
بس ما اعرف شي عنها
وثانوية الربيعية وثانوية سنابس
نفس المبنى بالضبط بس الربيعيه اعتقد مديرتهم اشد
وان شاء الله افدتش

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الســـــــــلآآآم..*
*أنآ عندي كم لمحة عن المدرسه الثآنيه ...*
*يعني من اللي اسمه من البنآت إللي معآي في البآص..*
*المريــول تسوينه على كيفك مآكو مديل محدود .. والعبآء لمآ نمر على المدرسه أشوف كم بنت لآبسه كتف بس أكثرهم رآس لكن منزلينهآ على الكتف..*
*والجزمه على كيفك عسآهـ لو أحمر عآآدي..*
*البنآت فيهم الزين وفيهم الشين ..يعني في نآس مآشيين سيدهـ ونآس للأسف لآآآ وهدآ طبعاً في كل مدرسه*
*وتعآمل المعلمآآت ..من البنآت بعد إللي معآي بالبآص يقولو تعآملهم تمآم ..*
*وعندك بعد المدرسه الأولى تكون روى ستي بلآزآ ..*
*المريول نفس الثآنيه بس العبآء ممنوع غير الرآس.بس أيآم الأختبآرآت عآدي . والجزمه عآآدي أي شي بس أهم شي مو فآآقع* 
*والمعلمآت عندك معلمآت أول ومعلمآت ثآلث تمآم بس معلمآت ثآني مو دآك الزوود ..الله يعينآ..<<~~في الشرح أقصد*
*بس التعآمل مع الطآلبآت تمآم*
*والطآلبآت أنآ عن نفسي أرتحت لهم ..بس مآدري عن غيري..*

*أتمنى إنك إستفدتي أختي* 
*ربي الموفق...*
*تحيآتي*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## سارة22

وين قررتي تسجلي باقي يومين على مدرسة؟؟

----------


## سارة22

مشكورة (اخر شقاوة)ماتقصري

بس ممكن استفسار؟

البنات اللي في ثانية تعاملهم مع طالبات تمام او شايفين حالهم مثل البنات اللي في ثانوية الرابعه

وتعامل المديرة مع طالبات تمام او شين

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*أختي سآرة*
*أنا مدرستي الثانوية السادسة بالقطيف(في تركيا)*
*والمدرسة روعه روعه روعه بكمل معنى الكلمة من ناحية البنات والمعلمات*
*اني اول مآره اصير في مدرسة ارتاح وي البنات كذه :)*
*والمعلمات مآآآره تمآآآم وتعاملهم مآآآره راقي*
*باستثناء كم معلمة شرحهم مو ذاك الزود ثنتين لو ثلاث يعني*
*بس اخلاقهم حليووه واسالتهم رووعه فتمشي بسهوولة*
*والمديرة مآآآره تمام يعني ماعمري شفت مديره كذه*
*مآآرة تمام*
*المدرسة بيتين مع بعض المريوول أني الحين رايحة ثاني لما كنت في اول كانوا مايرضوا بمريول الكسرات بداية السنة بس بعدين صآآر عادي وكل البنات موديلاتهم كذه لان انتشر بسرعه فصار عآدي*
*العباية رآآس حتى آيآآم الآختبآآرات والمعآآآمل كلها متوفرة*
*معظم الموآد ندرسهم بالتعليم الالكتروني يعني عرض بالبروجكتر*
*والانجلش والفيزياء على دفعتنا درسناهم تعليم تعاوني والكتروني*
*وكآآن مآآآرة تمام التعليم التعاوني مآآره حليوو وكانوا عندنا معملين واحد للانجلش واحد للفيززياء علشان التعليم التعاوني وترتيب الطاولات والجروبات*
*خاصيين فينا احنا اول والانجلش ويانا ثاني لانهم بعد تعليم تعاوني*
*بس معلمتنا الفيزياء الله يذكرها بالخير سافرت بتكمل ماستر فالحين انلغى التعليم التعاوني في الفيزياء بس بترجع لما تكوني في ثالث ويمكن تعلمكم لو شيء فبكوون مآآره روعه*
*وعندنا منتدى خآآص بمدرستنا *_~*
*سويناه السنة ومآآرة استفدنا منه يعني العشر الاوائل ينزلوهم في المنتدى واوراق المراجعه اذا تطلبيهم يحطوهم لش عآد المعلمات لو الطآلبات وتقدري تتعرفي على البنات بسهولة خاصة اللي مو وياش في فصل لانكم بتتعرفوا على بعض في المنتدى وبيكوون اسهل ليكم تتاقلموا وبس .. ^_^* 
*بعطيش نبذه عن بعض المدارس طبعا اللي سمعته لاني دورت واجد*
*لما تخرجت من متوسط علشان اعرف احسن مدرسة*
*الثانوية الثانية بالقطيف*
*اعرف بنات فيها يقولوا نص نص مو مآآآره والبنات مو مآآآره*
*والمعلمات بعد*
*يعني المدرسة ككل نص نص*
*بس انتين لا تحكمي من بداية الايام لان اول بشكل عآآآم ما يحطووا ليه احسن المعلمات تعرفي ثاني وثالث اول لان معدل تراكمي*
*الثآآنوية الأولى بالقطيف*
*هذه المدرسة كآآآآآآنت تمآآآآم وكآنوا أحسن المعلمات فيها*
*بس للاسف معظمهم نقلوا في المدرسة اللي بقوا ينعدوا على الاصابع العدلين وطبعا بيكونوا لثالث وثاني واول الله ليهم يعني معلماتهم فيهم الزين وفيهم الشين واللي سمعته انه بعد معلمات وآآآجد مقدمين نقل والمبنى مايساعد صحيح كبيره بس من قبل سنيتين حتى السقف طاح على مكتب معلمة من المعلمات <<الحمد لله انها كانت في اجازة فما صار شيء*
*الثانوية الخامسة بالقطيف*
*(المدرسة في المشآآري)*
*يقولوا تمآآآآم حليووه المدرسة صغيره بيت وآآحد وعندهم معمل من المعامل فيه بروجكتر يعني اذا بيتبعوا التعليم الالكتروني يقدروا*
*المعلمآآآآت تمآآآآم والبنات بعد بس طبعا فيه كم معلمة ينعدوا على الاصابع مو مآآآره في الشرح وهذا طبعي في كل مدرسة خاصة مع عملية النقل :)*
*الثانوية الثالثه بالقطيف (في المحدود اتوقع اللي ودوش ليها لان انتين قلتي انش في المحدود يعني في المتوسطة الخامسة كنتي صح ؟!)*
*المدرسة تمآآآآآم مآآآآرة والمعلمات بعد <<ماسالت عنها واجد اني*
*بس يقولوا المبنى مايساعد ايام المطر يخر عليهم المآآي بس اذا المعلمات تمام تحملي*
*الثانوية الرابعه*
*بعد هالمدرسة تمآآآآم وماعليش من كلام الناس ان البنات رايحين فيها*
*ويش فيهم اصلا مافيهم شيء عادي بنات زي اللي في باقي المدارس وتعاملهم اوكيه*
*والمعلمات بعد تمام المدرسة الرابعه تجي بعد السادسة في المرتبة يعني تآخذ ثاني احسن ثانوية*
*والمبنى حلووو وكل المعامل متوفرة حليوة يعني*
*الثانوية الأولى بالعوامية*
*المدرسة تمآآآآآآآآم مآآآرة حلوين معلماتها* 
*والمعلمات اللي يعلمووش يبقوا وياش لثالث بس معلمة الرياضيات تتغير كل سنة اني مآدري عن دفعتش لاني ما سالت الا عن دفعتي بس اللي سمعته ان معلماتها حليووين تمام يعني*
*الثانوية الثآنية بالعوامية*
*ههذه المدرسة ناس يذموا فيها وناس يمدحوا ولا ادري من اصدق*
*ناس يقولوا انها تمآآآآآآآآآآآآم مآرة بس المبنى صغير*
*ونآآس يقولوا انها مو تمام اصلا*  
*الثانوية الأولى بالقديح*
*مادري ماسمعت عنها وآآجد بس ماسمعت ناس يمدحوا لي فيها :(*
*الثانوية الثانية بالقديح (مو في القديح هي في الوسادة بس اسمها كذه )*
*المدرسة مآآآآآآآآره صغيره واول فيها مآآآآره ينظلموا*
*فيها معلمات تمام بس بعد فيها معلمات مو مآآآره*
*البنات اللي وياي في متوسط واجد منهم راحوا هناك*
*وكلهم يشتكوا استغربت اني مآآآره لانهم كانوا يمدحوا فيها لما كنا في متوسط ويقولوا انهم يعطوا ملخصات واشياء وهيك يعني ما يندرى*
*الثانوية الأولى بالربيعية*
*هذه المدرسة مآآآآره تمام يعطوهم ملخصات واشياء وهيك يعني*
*بس هذا اللي سمعته بس هذا مو في صالحش لان في ثالث ويش بتسووي ؟؟!!* 
*هذه بس المدارس اللي اعرفها اتمنى اني افدتش*
*وفي النهاية حبيت اقوول ان كل مدرسة فيها الشين وفيها الزين ولا تحكمي من بداية السنة ترى آول ضغـــط مآآآآرة وكل يووم اختبارات وبعض المدارس يصيروا عندكم ثلاث اختبارات في يوم واحد*
*احنا كنا مانتجاوز اثنين اكثر الايام واحد واذا مرة مرة اثنين* *ولا تحكمي على المدرسة من المبنى ماعليش منه مابفيدش في شيء الا اذا كانت مثلا ماعندكم معامل اصلا يعني احنا مثلا مدلعين عندنا لكل ماده معمل بس باقي المدارس مختبر بس وتدبير والاشياء العادية اللي عندكم في متوسط بس بعد تمشي الحال*
*احسن من ولا شيء لان مدارس مافيها شيء اصلا لانها تكوون صغيره* 
*وبعد لا تحمكي على البنات بدون ماتعرفيهم يعني يمكن مثلا البنات اللي في دفعتي زينين واقولش ان البنات تمام والبنات اللي في دفعتش مو مآره فما ترتاحي وياهم والعكس صحيح هذا الشيء انتين تحدديه لما تدرسي ومآآراح تضيعي بدون صديقات اكيد بتصادقي وكل مدرسة فيها بنات زينين مافيه مدرسة مافيها*
*طولت عليش خيتوو السمووحة والله يوفقش*
*وادعي لي عندي معدل تراكمي السنة لا تنسينا من الدعاء* 
*تحياتي*
*دموعهـ*

----------


## سارة22

مشكورة(دموع الوحدة)

بس عندي استفسار؟؟

انا سمعت ان المدرسة الثانوية الثانية ان مديرتهم مخليتهم على راحتهم يلبسون اللي يبغونه

حتى العبايه الكتف عادي

وناس يقولون ان العباية راس يلبسون وجزمه لونه بس اسود او بني او ازرق فقط

انا اصدق مين ناس يقولون كذا وناس كذا


صحيح الكلام اللي سمعته او مجرد اشاعه

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*مآآآدري والله اختي*
*بس الحين وشو المهم المدرسة لو اللبس*
*يعني اني لو كآآآنت الثانية كل شيء مسموح ومعلماتها مو تمام ما ارووح مستحيل لان اللبس ما بفيدني*
*والعكس صحيح*
*يعني*
*مدرستي السادسة ممنوع الكتف وفتح الوجه وكذه*
*بس معلماتي من احسن المعلمات*
*فيصير هالشيء مو مهم اصلا*

*مجرد وجهة نظر :)*

----------


## الغدير22

بنات ابغا اسجل بمدرسه المتوسطه بالقطيف .
لان صار لي فتره منقطعه عن الدراسه ولا ابغا ادرس بمدرسه الربيعه ولا سنابس في الا تعرف ارقام 
مدارس القطيف او تركيا تحط لي الرقم ضروري الله يرحم والديكم ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

غدير غناتي ممنوع وضع الأرقام

----------


## مشاعر

اهلين ساره انا اسمعت عن المدرسه الرابعه با القطيف وخالاتي كلهم درسو فيها ونا اتمنيت اني ادرس فيها لاني زرتها وعجبتني  وبصراحه البنات معا ملتهم مراااااا حلوى ومعلماتهم  افتحو النفس لاكن اكيد في مدرسات متعصبين مافي مدرسه خالي من المعلمات الشديدين :amuse:  :evil:  :bigsmile:

----------

